# Bring it on, AGAIN!!!!



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im not ashamed. Hell, I am damn right PROUD.:thumbup:



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Its so easy, a caveman could ... oh nevermind.:icon_eek:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That's like fixing a broken toe with a 5 lb. hammer to the foot.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What does one of those sb stops run?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

bout 6 bucks.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that toilet sitting on carpet, or is that fungus?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> That's like fixing a broken toe with a 5 lb. hammer to the foot.



Its like putting 22" chrome wheels on a **** box, like alot of peoples do around here, on tha south side of town.:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Is that toilet sitting on carpet, or is that fungus?


Carpet, Mobile home style carpet.:yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Could you not get one in a straight stop?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Could you not get one in a straight stop?



Nope, NOT YET!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Does Shark Bite actually warrant them for poly now? I know Ive read that they dont recommend it because of the smaller I.D. on poly and its flimsyness.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

ckoch407 said:


> Does Shark Bite actually warrant them for poly now? I know Ive read that they dont recommend it because of the smaller I.D. on poly and its flimsyness.


Our supplier has started carrying a new sharkbite type that is being shipped with inserts just for that reason... If they have carpet under the toilet and quest under their home, I am willing to bet the sharkbite stop is the least of their worries.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Was this a Mobile home?? 



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Im not ashamed. Hell, I am damn right PROUD.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414
> ...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, it was a mobile home. i used the insert on that one as well CP.


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Adda Boy! You have to know where you'r workin'


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Rockstar,
I have put sharkbites on poly in trailers as well. I don't like to use them, but they are the probably the best part of the plumbing in a trailer.


----------

